# "Cow Pie" manure?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes to both! If I feed my horse either of those things, the same thing happens. :wink:

I am unsure why. My mare needed a fat source, so I switched to a dry fat supplement. The cow manure thing persisted for several more days before returning to normal eventually. Not sure if it was because I switched fat sources (a cup of vegetable oil to a cup of Cool Calories 100) or because her digestive system adjusted. My vet said that sometimes it takes a while to adjust to added fat, so I would just stick it out for two weeks or so. 

I never kept her on alfalfa long enough to see if the issues would resolve themselves. I was giving her a pound of alfalfa pellets (soaked) twice a day. I was using them to see if it would help her ulcers, but found an easier way before I could see if it worked.

PS: Sweet feed isn't great for putting on weight. I would go for a high fat/low starch feed and add a fat supplement. Sweet feed is uber high in carbohydrates, which can cause stomach irritation and contribute to his diarrhea. Sweet feed is basically horse candy.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the feedback!! 
I think I'll nix the sweet feed and maybe get a fat supplement. What kind of supplement do you use? I might also try a blended pellet instead of straight alfalfa. Like with any pet, it's all trial and error 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For my horses, I typically see the 'cow pies' in the early summer when the grass has gotten lush and they are no longer eating hay (actually at that point they are no longer interested in hay at all). It only lasts for a few days while their guts adjust to the new diet. This may be similiar to what your guy is doing - essentially reacting to a change in diet and should adjust shortly. For me, I'd rather see manure on the moist side than dry side as I think that is indicative of a system that is getting plenty of fluid and thus functioning alot easier.

There is a small possibility that your guy has an allergy to either the oil or the pellets. I see you also are giving sweet feed. I am not familiar with that brand but I bet you will see some comments regarding the nutritional value of sweet feed - which essentially is that it is the horse feed equivalent of a chocolate bar. What type of oil are using?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Girl, I've used ALL the fat supplements! :lol: I have a picky pony. Trial and error is right. Gotta find something reasonable for you that makes your horse happy! My horse has PSSM, which makes me a practical fat expert. 

My journey with fats:

The grocery oils. I tried sunflower, corn, canola, and veggie. My mare simply would eat it. But just because she wouldn't eat it doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it. It's 100% fat, which means you don't have to feed much. It's readily available and inexpensive. This is what my vet told me to try first. When that failed, the journey began.

Rice bran. Rice bran is only 20% fat, so you have to feed a good deal of it to get an effect. 2.5 pounds of rice bran = one cup of oil, fat wise. Most horses like the taste of extruded rice bran. Rice bran meal is not as readily accepted (but it's cheaper!) Also, rice bran contains a lot of vitamin E and something-with-a-big-name that is GREAT for building lean muscle. My pony's top line was looking fabulous.

Kent's Omegatin. Yummy. 20% fat, but can be used as a complete feed, so I only had to feed one and buy one thing. I fed 5 pounds a day (split between two feedings). Convenient. However, it's HELL to find a dealer, so I had to find something more easily available. 

Purina amplify. 30% fat supplement. Tasty. Expensive. Too expensive. Similar to Omegatin, but better.


I'm currently on Cool Calories 100. I buy it by the 40 pound bag. <3 It's sort of polarizing, as far as taste goes. It's a grainy powder that smells like pixie sticks and tastes like... Nothing, really. My horse LOVES it, but some horses are off put by the texture. It's 100% fat, so you only have to add a cup or half a cup per meal, poured over grain and wet so it sticks.


Since I needed something to pour my supplements over, I spent an equal amount of time searching for low starch/sugar/carb grain. :lol: I've tried many Purina feeds, Safe Choice, etc, but ended up with Legends Performance Pellet, which is 10% fat and less than 8% NSC. And tasty.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I also have used cool calories in the past with really good results without upsetting the digestive process. It isn't expensive either. Have you tried beet pulp, BOSS?? I always found adding the oil to my horses diet ended up in loose stools so I quit giving it.


----------

